# Board for Spouses ?



## 28Medic (28 Apr 2005)

Hi
I am both a spouse of a member and a member of the CF.
There used to be a forum called "www.CanadianMilitarySpouse.com", but once I joined I found that it wasn't that good, since there weren't enough members. It had some good static information, but the number of messages and through put was low. That forum seems to no longer exist???  So I joined this forum since I actually relate better to members rather than to spouses at this time, I am new to this military wife role...only 6 weeks in comparison to 12 years service time of my own  
A recent post "help? Saint Jean?", got me to thinking, is there a need for a separate board for spouses?
Or do you think that spouses deserve there own domain separate from army.ca?
I would be interested in getting some feedback regarding this since I might be interested in working on a project like this?

Thanks
Denise


----------



## backinblack (28 Apr 2005)

There are a few out there.  The one I know of is www.themilitarylife.com .  

Cheers    8)


----------



## aspiring_recruit (28 Apr 2005)

http://www.canadianmilitaryfamilies.ca/


----------



## AirForceWife (28 Apr 2005)

I was just going to post those two links. They are great, and quite active


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2005)

Hi Denise,

Spouses are of course welcome to participate here and if there's a need, we could easily create a Spouse's forum. Looks like there may already be some good sites out there filling the need.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## TCBF (28 Apr 2005)

I think a "The Home Front" board would be a good idea.  It would open up a lot of eyes.  A lot of young posters can learn a few things about the military here, but that aspect - and it is an everpresent and important one - is seldom mentioned.


----------



## BOSNwife (28 Apr 2005)

28Medic said:
			
		

> There used to be a forum called "www.CanadianMilitarySpouse.com", but once I joined I found that it wasn't that good, since there weren't enough members. It had some good static information, but the number of messages and through put was low. That forum seems to no longer exist???   So I joined this forum since I actually relate better to members rather than to spouses at this time, I am new to this military wife role...only 6 weeks in comparison to 12 years service time of my own
> Thanks
> Denise



I was a moderator on the CanadianMilitarySpouse site. Please don't speak badly about a site you don't find helpful for yourself, just unjoin. I'm sorry that it wasn't what you were looking for in a support site. We had a lot of members, they just did not post very often. I can't make people post. The last I heard is that the manager was looking for a new server.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (28 Apr 2005)

I think a board set up for this would be beneficial to both male annd female better halves of serving members. Not only can they gain a better idea of what their spouse does it could also give them an _ad hoc _ support group.


----------



## 28Medic (28 Apr 2005)

To: BOSNwife
I wasn't speaking badly of the site, but since that site was down, I was looking to see if there might be more interest else where? 

I joined as a member of CanadianMilitarySpouse.com in February and there just wasn't much traffic, that is all I stated.  But I did find the static information helpful and it would be a pity for all that useful information to go missing, I wished I had bookmarked more of it.  A lot of time and hard work went into generating that site, and as a civi web content designer I can appreciate how much work goes into these things.

Mostly I was wondering if CF spouses had time to be members of such forums, as a current/temporary single mom of 3 kids while my husband is away on course, I have to sneak in my computer time, but would find support and information in this type of format helpful.


----------



## Guardian (29 Apr 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> I think a "The Home Front" board would be a good idea.   It would open up a lot of eyes.   A lot of young posters can learn a few things about the military here, but that aspect - and it is an everpresent and important one - is seldom mentioned.



I second this motion... This would have a really important information function. We get people on this site all the time looking for information abotu the CF and how to join, and especially about what life is like. It would be nice if they could have a particular area devoted to answering their and their family's questions about home life in the military environment...

And we've had a lot of discussions that could fall in this category already - anything about PMQs, for instance...

Maybe a poll?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Apr 2005)

One method that always seems to work is identifying a number of "seed" posts for a new board. Not only does that provide a start point for discussions (vs. an empty board) but it also verifies that the need is out there...


----------



## Guardian (29 Apr 2005)

I'm not sure this is what you meant, but here's a couple threads to start, maybe....

*PMQS*

want to hear about your PMQ marchout horror stories: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29985.0.html

Augmentation de salaire et le prix des pmq's monte (coincidence????) : http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28763.0.html

PMQ's Regulations? http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28440.0.html

PMQs at Shilo : http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26751.0.html

Loss of PMQ's, lack of PLD: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25947.0.html

Military Housing, CFHA, and the cost of renting a PMQ (and annual increases):   http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28895.0.html

*Families*

Supporting Families :  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22674.0.html

Pers Tempo, military life expectations, and the DART deployment : http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25078.0.html

Heavy, heavy toll on the home front : http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16317.0.html

Cf Medical Plan for Members and Family :  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28196.0.html

Family Touring, Time away :  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26988.0.html

what about the family left behind?? : http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25951.0.html

Family Life in Armoured:   http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24014.0.html

Accomodations, Family life... :  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23927.0.html

Family & Location :  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22596.0.html

*Children / "Military Brats"*

Foundation Assists Children of Fallen Special Operations Troops:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23913.0.html

Military Brats Born Oversea's Not Canadian's?! Even if in a Canadian overseas hospital!?!:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26123.0.html

Basic Training & Kids... : http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/20830.0.html

These kids need a hand : http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/20198.0.html


----------



## Shadow Cat (29 Apr 2005)

I myslelf had registered to the Canadian Military Spouse Site and felt distraught when it went down.  I had found alot of useful information there and found out quite a bit about things that my husband and I didn't know.  I really like the fact that you could see the pictures of the different PMQ's and it was nice to have the support of other woman that were going through the same thing.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Apr 2005)

Guardian, that's exactly what I was talking about. 

Let's give it a try: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,49.0.html

TCBF, thanks for the name suggestion...


----------



## TCBF (29 Apr 2005)

My pleasure.


----------



## Guardian (29 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the board, Mike


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (4 May 2005)

hello,

As a new member, I would like to thank you so much for making the board. it has truly help me get through this first week with out my boyfriend. I just wanted to say thanks...Thanks Jenn


----------

